# Hawks going back to the Pac Mans?



## ATLien

http://www.nba.com/hawks/?tmd=1

Front page of the Hawks site says:



> #PacisBack
> 
> Fans coming to tonight's Game 6 will get an exclusive t-shirt featuring the Hawks' new secondary logo, which will be launching for the 2014-15 season.


I'd be totally fine with making that the primary logo.


----------



## RollWithEm

Not bad.


----------



## ATLien

Not a bad first move for the new guy, Steve Koonin. Looking forward to more changes.


----------



## GNG

Love it.

Great to see some of these teams go back to the classic logos.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I want a free t-shirt!


----------



## Marcus13

Definitely love it.


----------



## Kreutz35

Is that Pac-man coughing up blood?


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> I want a free t-shirt!


Everyone in tonight's sell out crowd gets one of these:










This should be a CRAZY atmosphere. It is too bad nobody will watch it on NBA TV with OKC-Memphis (understandably) getting top billing.


----------



## Marcus13

ATLien said:


> Everyone in tonight's sell out crowd gets one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a CRAZY atmosphere. It is too bad nobody will watch it on NBA TV with OKC-Memphis (understandably) getting top billing.


This is so awesome. Im not even a Hawks fan but I would wear it.

I wonder if it means another uniform change is in store for this off-season. Maybe at least some old school alternates


----------



## ATLien

Marcus13 said:


> This is so awesome. Im not even a Hawks fan but I would wear it.
> 
> I wonder if it means another uniform change is in store for this off-season. Maybe at least some old school alternates


Golden State & Washington have done it. Maybe make a few tweaks, but bring something like these back.


----------



## Basel

I'm loving this logo. Good call, Atlanta.


----------



## roux

Its marketing 101... Fans love nostalgia and smart teams realize it. Here in Milwaukee 80's style Brewer merchandise outsells their current look probably 2-1


----------



## Marcus13

ATLien said:


> Golden State & Washington have done it. Maybe make a few tweaks, but bring something like these back.


YES! Bring a Teague jersey out in that style, I'l definitely buy one. I have one of those jerseys actualy for Shareef AbdurRahim that they did a Hardwood Classics of back in the day lol - definitely a classic


----------



## HKF

If there's one thing Steve Koonin knows, it's marketing. He will totally revamp the Hawks approach to connecting with the city.


----------



## Kreutz35

roux said:


> Its marketing 101... Fans love nostalgia and smart teams realize it. Here in Milwaukee 80's style Brewer merchandise outsells their current look probably 2-1


I'm holding out hopes that the new Bucks regime realizes this and goes back to the multiple shades of green jerseys.


----------



## roux

Kreutz35 said:


> I'm holding out hopes that the new Bucks regime realizes this and goes back to the multiple shades of green jerseys.


Their current uniforms are already a throwback so i dont see it happening again although with new ownership who knows what will happen. I am glad to see atlanta bring back the 80's its a great logo.


----------



## ATLien

roux said:


> Their current uniforms are already a throwback so i dont see it happening again although with new ownership who knows what will happen. I am glad to see atlanta bring back the 80's its a great logo.


If only we could replicate the 80's in the win column as well.


----------



## roux

ATLien said:


> If only we could replicate the 80's in the win column as well.


I think we have the technology to clone Dominique now don't we?


----------



## ATLien

roux said:


> I think we have the technology to clone Dominique now don't we?


If not, we can't be too far away.

Speaking of the 80's, I think almost half of the late 80's Celtics/Hawks starting line-ups are either leading or managing playoff teams.

Larry Bird: Pacers president
Kevin McHale: Rockets head coach
Doc Rivers: Clippers head coach
Randy Wittman: Wizards head coach

and Danny Ainge is out of the playoffs.


----------



## Marcus13

roux said:


> Its marketing 101... Fans love nostalgia and smart teams realize it. Here in Milwaukee 80's style Brewer merchandise outsells their current look probably 2-1


Milwaukee also needs to bring back these jerseys - easily a top 10 jersey ever


----------



## Kreutz35

Marcus13 said:


> Milwaukee also needs to bring back these jerseys - easily a top 10 jersey ever


They wore them for a handful of games last year. I was at a game where they were wearing them.


----------



## roux

I ****ing hate those jerseys and I hated the purple and green color scheme as well...mainly I just dont like purple and I refused to wear it. I didnt wear any bucks merch during that entire time (except for a big dog jersey i got for christmas) Hvae started buying more bucks stuff since they went back to red and green.


----------



## ATLien

I'm just surprised it only took @Marcus13 four posts to get in a Ray Allen reference. Slacking.


----------



## GNG

roux said:


> Its marketing 101... Fans love nostalgia and smart teams realize it. Here in Milwaukee 80's style Brewer merchandise outsells their current look probably 2-1


Well, that's also clearly a better logo than whatever they have now. 

One of the best logos of all-time, sports or otherwise.


----------



## GNG

Marcus13 said:


> Milwaukee also needs to bring back these jerseys - easily a top 10 jersey ever


Shut up, Marcus13, that's a horrible jersey. Who would ever wear that?

The 90s were such a stupid time for NBA uniforms.


----------



## roux

GNG said:


> Well, that's also clearly a better logo than whatever they have now.
> 
> One of the best logos of all-time, sports or otherwise.


I can't argue that.. I have had the old ball and glove MB logo tattooed on my arm for about 12 years now... its my favorite logo of all time hands down


----------



## Marcus13

roux said:


> I can't argue that.. I have had the old ball and glove MB logo tattooed on my arm for about 12 years now... its my favorite logo of all time hands down


Picture, please!


----------



## Floods

ATLien said:


> If not, we can't be too far away.
> 
> Speaking of the 80's, I think almost half of the late 80's Celtics/Hawks starting line-ups are either leading or managing playoff teams.
> 
> Larry Bird: Pacers president
> Kevin McHale: Rockets head coach
> Doc Rivers: Clippers head coach
> Randy Wittman: Wizards head coach
> 
> and Danny Ainge is out of the playoffs.


Not a starter but you can throw in Rick Carlisle coaching the Mavs


----------



## roux

Marcus13 said:


> Picture, please!


Not the best angle on it and the blue has faded but its there


----------



## ATLien

HKF said:


> If there's one thing Steve Koonin knows, it's marketing. He will totally revamp the Hawks approach to connecting with the city.


BTW, there's an interview with him and Rembert Browne on Grantland. Some interesting comments.

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/the-atlanta-hawks-stand-on-the-verge-of-getting-it-on/



> How do you make Philips Arena feel like something more than a destination?
> 
> We have to make it iconic. And that’s one of the ideas I have. And I’m going to be disciplined and not share it with you, but you’ll love it if i can pull it off. You’ve got to differentiate yourself. There’s a lot of virtual consumption through video games, television — how do you know a game is being played in Atlanta? How do you differentiate? That’s something I’m keenly focused on. I’m not sure that’s something that really falls into a lot of people’s thought patterns, how you make the building iconic. But we have to. And that’s easy, that’s cosmetic.
> 
> Look at the Oregon Ducks. Look at Boise State. Look how they used iconography and differentiation to build their brands.
> 
> [I point at my shirt. It’s an ’80s Hawks shirt.]
> 
> This logo, for example. I love this logo.
> 
> Yeah, Pac-Man’s cool. Hang in there.


----------

